# Anyone ever hike the AT?



## CelticWanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm going March 14th. I'm hilariously under prepared and have only gone hiking maybe 4 or 5 times in my life, but I just kinda wanna go do it. I can't run more than a mile and have no money for food. So, anyone have any stories or something to share from their experience out there? I kinda wanna know what to expect but the internet seems elusive for answers.


----------



## Finns Phillips (Nov 14, 2014)

It runs through my cousins land what do u need to know. It is treacherous at times


----------



## Arketype87 (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey CelticWanderer, I too am hopeful to thru-hike the AT this coming spring, although I will be starting in Maine at Katahdin. It's never too late for preparations, if you can only run a mile nonstop, then just keep that up. The AT will be my first long distance hike, although I've hiked/backpacked numerous times over my young life. There are many sites on the web (and forums) for AT trail enthusiasts; head to your local library, depending on the size, they should have valuable information on the trail. For me, my mental and physical fitness is key to the trail, as many attempt it but few complete it. I would recommend procuring gear and getting in shape from this day forward bub, hope this helped...


----------



## Tude (Nov 14, 2014)

Guy from my old workplace did it. But he had family send some supplies ahead to him occasionally. He enjoyed it and did not run into problems - but he had a hard time staying dry as it rained on him a lot in the beginning. He wished he had better gear (and changes of socks, etc) for the rain. I think he solved it by getting supplies sent to him - but the beginning was rough.


----------



## Jacoby (Nov 14, 2014)

It's been a dream of mine. I grew up in East Kentucky and it was always right there. I am staying in Conway New Hampshire at the moment, probably through the winter unless some other option opens up, but I wanted to possibly set myself up to hike it next spring. Are you trying to start from the north end or the south end? Either way, if you are looking for a partner, maybe we should talk!


----------



## Cree (Nov 14, 2014)

Did it twice. First time was a sightseeing kinda tour, took me about 7 months. Carried about 35 lbs. I started at Springer mountain both times and you usually pack too much stuff. You end up dumping or sending back about a quarter of your gear (heavy jacket/coat winter wear) because you just don't want to be humping that stuff. Weather is always the main problem, just have to deal with it.


Second time i went i carried around 20 lbs. and it took me 4-5 months. Much better prepared. 99% of the people you meet on the trail are awesome and don't forget the trail angels (you'll see them along the trail ) they are invaluable. When you get off the trail to go into a town people will give you rides (throw them a few dollars, most will decline it but its the thought that counts) Got any questions, hit me up!!!!!!


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 14, 2014)

Whiteblaze is a good place for all kind of information on the AT.


----------



## sonoftroy (Nov 16, 2014)

Have a really strong planB and be really quick to pull the rip (as in rest in peace) cord asap b/c it's just not that much fun when you're wayyyyyyyy unprepared. Or just say fuck it and do it anyway. Or sometHing like that. 




CelticWanderer said:


> I'm going March 14th. I'm hilariously under prepared and have only gone hiking maybe 4 or 5 times in my life, but I just kinda wanna go do it. I can't run more than a mile and have no money for food. So, anyone have any stories or something to share from their experience out there? I kinda wanna know what to expect but the internet seems elusive for answers.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 16, 2014)

sonoftroy said:


> Have a really strong planB and be really quick to pull the rip (as in rest in peace) cord asap b/c it's just not that much fun when you're wayyyyyyyy unprepared. Or just say fuck it and do it anyway. Or sometHing like that.


my plan B is if I can't manage the trails in the woods I'll just bum town to town and hitch hike to main. Either way It's a journey. The mountains just seem fun as hell though. Once I leave I'm not ganna have a place I can come back to.


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 17, 2014)

Cree said:


> Did it twice. First time was a sightseeing kinda tour, took me about 7 months. Carried about 35 lbs. I started at Springer mountain both times and you usually pack too much stuff. You end up dumping or sending back about a quarter of your gear (heavy jacket/coat winter wear) because you just don't want to be humping that stuff. Weather is always the main problem, just have to deal with it.
> 
> 
> Second time i went i carried around 20 lbs. and it took me 4-5 months. Much better prepared. 99% of the people you meet on the trail are awesome and don't forget the trail angels (you'll see them along the trail ) they are invaluable. When you get off the trail to go into a town people will give you rides (throw them a few dollars, most will decline it but its the thought that counts) Got any questions, hit me up!!!!!!



I'm probably just ganna have to deal with luggin' a huge ass pack. I'm not ganna have places to send back to and I'm not sure yet but I don't think I"m ganna have anyone to mail me care packages either. I'm getting everything from military surplus and it's all heavy as shit. How is getting food out there? Is it just you go into town, plot out how many days until the next stop and get food for according to that? Like I said I got no cash for food so far all my money goes towards rent and the gear I need. So bumming and dumpsters is about the way Imma have to go. Not bumming on the trail but when I"m in towns. Considering you've done it twice I'm probably ganna just PM you if thats cool.


----------



## sonoftroy (Nov 17, 2014)

Sounds like a plan. You'll do well.


CelticWanderer said:


> my plan B is if I can't manage the trails in the woods I'll just bum town to town and hitch hike to main. Either way It's a journey. The mountains just seem fun as hell though. Once I leave I'm not ganna have a place I can come back to.


----------



## sasquatch (Nov 17, 2014)

This might also be helpful:
http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/lightweight_backpacking_wal-mart_style.html

Id replace the 20$ walmart tent with hammock or tarp.


----------



## Cree (Nov 17, 2014)

@CelticWanderer you can PM me. But you will need some cash, trust me on that one. You don't have to worry about anyone sending you care packages, you do mail drops. Meaning you make up boxes of food/supplies and mail them to the different towns along the way. The Post Office holds them for you till you get there, then you just go pick them up. And don't and i mean DON'T PACK A HEAVY PACK you will regret it a couple hundred miles in the hike. You will be tossing stuff along the way. Just go ahead and PM me with questions.


----------

